# Liquid soap drag



## elmtree (Jan 6, 2014)

What is causing my liquid soap to have drag? I've noticed this in some recipes but not all. I'm using a Catherine Failor recipe.


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Jan 6, 2014)

Can you explain what you mean by drag?  Never heard of that.


----------



## elmtree (Jan 8, 2014)

whitetiger_0603 said:


> Can you explain what you mean by drag?  Never heard of that.




So like after you wash and rinse it off, you can rub your hands together and you get a grippy drag type feeling. My son noticed this in the shower. He said it felt weird after he rinsed off. It doesn't last long. Like three minutes or so without drying. But after drying your hands or body it goes away.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 8, 2014)

I've noticed that most handmade soaps leave this feeling on my skin. I believe its from the superfat, it leaves a fine film on your skin. Its a good thing, even if it does feel weird at first.


----------



## elmtree (Jan 8, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> I've noticed that most handmade soaps leave this feeling on my skin. I believe its from the superfat, it leaves a fine film on your skin. Its a good thing, even if it does feel weird at first.




Thanks Obsidian! I was wondering if that was the case. That makes me feel a lot better knowing that it's normal.


----------

